

Show HN: har, a fast, random access replacement for tar - sigil
https://github.com/acg/har
A proof-of-concept thing I threw together yesterday. Let me know what you think!
======
sigil
This is a little proof-of-concept thing I threw together yesterday. The har(1)
and unhar(1) programs are both 54 line shell scripts.

Let me know what you think!

